# pearls, promise, promiscuity - may not be work safe



## motcon (Sep 20, 2003)

i adore hie for people work. less than 1% of my hie is the typical 'dark sky, puffy white clouds and foliage, and thrown in junk for shadow values'. that said.....












f100
hie@200
#25 filter
deved in xtol
selenium toned


if your monitor is not calibrated to view photos on the web, i promise that this will look funky.


----------



## terri (Sep 20, 2003)

I love HIE for portraiture - it really imparts a luminescence to the skin that sets it apart.   Gorgeous!!   I'm not 100% certain I like the crop here, cropping out the left breast and part of the shoulder is throwing my eye off on this nude.   But then I don't have the benefit of seeing the entire image.   Beautiful catchlights here.   

Overall, great portrait!  


signed,  
Terri  (who really adores HIE for landscapes - the dark sky/poufy white  clouds/white foliage thing, and stark barren desolate images too!  So nyahhh.     )


----------



## motcon (Sep 21, 2003)

nudes *are* landscapes.  


that said, left breast intentionally cropped as it was far too weighted to the lrc. the crop forces focus on the 1/3 urc and um. 

i have shot a lot of 'olan mills' portraiture with appendages and other crap 'in frame' just because convention(?) requires it. outside of that, i shoot emotively and cerebrally. 

the real question is, 'does this leave you with any _feeling_ of the subject?'


----------



## terri (Sep 21, 2003)

The answer to the last question is Yes - positive reaction to a beautiful image.   I was pretty sure the crop was intentional, but thanks for the clarification on that!


----------

